# PIXMA PRO-100 with Rag Paper Results



## tedh (Sep 2, 2013)

In the past I have had issues with Canon Printers using dye based inks giving very soft results on Moab Entrada Rag papers. I was wondering if anyone out there has used the Pro-100 with any of the 2 sided Rag Papers.
Now that they are on special I am thinking about getting one.


----------

